# Truma Space Heater Problem



## pcg25 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi All,

I have a problem with the Truma space heater fitted to my W reg CI Autoroller motorhome. The model is a 3000 series with blown air.

The problem I have is that the the heater lights fine and works perfectly except that the automatic spark ignition will not stop sparking. If the heter is switched off using the rotary knob it stops, when it it rotated on and the button held down it sparks as it should and lights the pilot, after holding down for several seconds the main burner will light but the ignitor continues to fire.

This is more annoying than anything but I am worried about possible damage to the unit if left like this. Has anyone else had this problem and know what may be causing it. thanks for any advice. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif 
Smile


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dodgy thermocouple?


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Mine does exactly the same, only noticed it at weekend!


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it is the actual igniter box that needs replacing. Basically the electronics in it are no longer recognising that it is lit, Steve


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Steve, just received e-mail from Truma, if the problem isn't cured by replacing the battery then the ignitor box is u/s. They reckon about £40 for the part and it should be fairly easy to fit.

Mark


----------



## pcg25 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks for all the tips and advice. Sounds like replacement is the only option (although forty quid sounds a bit steep). Has anyone taken one of these boxes apart and cured this fault by replaceing the (probably) 10 pence componant that is actually broken? LOL

Will post reply when I have replaced the box.

Thanks again.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi pcg25, Unfortunately they are sealed unit resin encapsulated, Steve


----------



## pcg25 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi All

Quick update. I replaced the battery in my unit on the weekend and the problem has now gone away. 

Thaks to all for your posts.


----------

